# Poo Stains outside of Litter Box



## lavendertealatte (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm having problem with what look like poop stains outside of Bunster's litterbox, both on the other side of her nic cube area and also in her x-pen. It seems like it could be that she's putting cecotropes there and eating them from the ground but I'm not sure why it happens, it only happens occasionally it seems like. There's never any poop remaining it's just stained. I don't think it's pee because the stains are more splotchy instead of like one pee circle.. 
Could it be veggies? Is it time for me to transition her off of alfalfa pellets?


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2018)

It could be she is having some watery leakage with her cecals and that's causing the staining. If so, it could be something in her diet is causing it.

You'll also want to rule out drops of pee from urinary incontinence, which can indicate a UTI and have a more brownish color due to the infection.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you! Do you know what it could be in the diet? I started introducing veggies about a month or so ago .. I wonder if that could be it.

They're kind of like skid-marks ... :/ 

I've put newspaper in her litterbox to try to check on her pee. Hard to see the color so far. It does seem kind of light brownish but I thought that was her normal color.


----------



## JBun (Dec 7, 2018)

All you can really do is use the process of elimination. If you eliminate one food and within the week it stops, then it's probably that food.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2018)

We had a problem with pellets with alfalfa--went to timothy with zero alfalfa and problem solved, although ours was poopy-butt.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Dec 20, 2018)

finally made it to the vet for a wellness exam before a spay.. found out ~ Bunster is A BOY oh my goodness. Only one of his ahems could be seen, he sucked the other in. Finally got his nails trimmed too. Don't know how the vets do it, I tried bunny burrito, everything, and he shook around and kicked so much I just couldn't.

Does this mean since Bunster is a boy, it's possible he's probably spraying urine around because hormones?! I notice he tends to do it also in his cardboard box house which is sitting on a sheet in his x-pen aka more laundry for me.. so.. I took it out.

Whoops this could be two different things. The stains in the cage I can't tell if it's from pee or poo. When I wipe the flooring with the vinegar mixture there just tends to be faint yellow .. almost every..where... I wipe..


----------



## JBun (Dec 20, 2018)

Probably pee from spraying. Pee color will range from yellow to orangish, to orangish brown as it dries. If it was staining from wet cecals it would be dark brown. The spraying should clear up once he is neutered.


----------



## Orrin (Dec 21, 2018)

The spraying will likely stop after neutering. The odor will eventually dissipate; but, will linger unless you scrub things down with vinegar and water. Our buck really hosed down his premises before we got him to the vet for his operation. It didn't help that we had two does that triggered his hormones.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Dec 27, 2018)

well I caught him and an uneaten cecotrope and some brownish stains in a corner today.. went away and came back and the cecotrope was gone...

can you catch them in the act of spraying? do they lift up their bums? i wonder what it looks like.


----------



## Orrin (Dec 27, 2018)

Before he was fixed our buck did "drive by" sprayings. He would run past the does' pen and as he did so would flick his butt their way and let out a deadly-accurate spray. Yes, I guess one could call that caught in the act; but, there's nothing a person can do to stop the behavior--except by neutering. 

I couldn't help but be amazed at how quick and accurate our buck was.


----------



## lavendertealatte (Dec 29, 2018)

Orrin~ lol!!! Ok i've never seen Bunster do that.. wonder if it's cause there are no does around.

I'm leaning towards it being the alfalfa pellets causing him problems...


----------



## Orrin (Dec 30, 2018)

Oh, he was a regular "Deadeye Dick!" One time I was giving treats to one of the does and he nailed us both! Nailed! I couldn't be upset with him because he was doing what a boy bun does naturally; and, he did it so well!!


----------

